# Raleigh USA Racing bikes



## Tim s (Feb 15, 2020)

I recently picked up these Raleigh USA Racing bikes that were part of a 4 bike series that Raleigh produced around the 1984 Olympics. Looking for the Raleigh Competition USA Racing bike that came in white to complete the set. Both bikes need to be detailed. Enjoy. Tim


----------



## juvela (Feb 15, 2020)

-----

Thanks very much for sharing these.

Do you know who the contractor was?

Have in my racks a Raleigh USA made in Japan frameset with with Reynolds 531 transfer.  IIRC it is a three tube plain gauge model.  Have never known the actual manufacturer.  Finish is metallic grey with chrome.

Thanks again.

-----


----------



## Tim s (Feb 15, 2020)

I don’t really know too much more about these bikes. What attracted me to these originally was the look and the connection to the Olympics /history part. The Raleighs will go nicely with bicentennial varsities in the collection. Tim


----------



## bulldog1935 (Feb 16, 2020)

congrats on the acquisition - beauty rides - especially like the blue/white compliment


----------



## hopkintonbike (Feb 16, 2020)

Here is the European Raleigh Team Record tribute bike, its available if you're interested, Todd


----------



## Tim s (Feb 16, 2020)

Beautiful bike Todd. Tim


----------

